# Das große Fischsterben



## thefan182 (17. März 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

wie der Name meines Threads schon sagt, sterben im Gartenteich meines Dads haufenweise Fische .
Haben den Teich seit 4 Jahren und bis jetzt noch nie solche Probleme gehabt. Alle Fische waren zufrieden (Kois,Orfen,Stör,Goldfische,__ Sonnenbarsche und massenweise Bitterlinge, die sich ziemlich vermehrt haben...) und wir hatten nie "Todesfälle" zu beklagen.
Aber nach dem harten Winter sah alles anders aus. 

Nachdem das Eis abgetaut war und die Temperaturen wieder angenehm über dem Gefrierpunkt lagen haben wir vor ein paar Wochen die Filteranlage in Betrieb genommen. Dabei schwommen schon einige tote Fische an der Oberfläche. Zuerst dachten wir nagut, kann ja mal sein dass ein paar sterben, vor allem bei so einem harten Winter. Aber am nächsten Tag schwommen wieder einige tot an der Oberfläche und so geht es nunmehr Tag für Tag. Jeden Tag ein paar tote Fische.

Das bemerkenswerte ist, dass die toten Fische allesamt Bitterlinge sind.Sie weisen keinerlei äußerliche Verletzung etc. auf.
Die anderen Fische habe ich noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, da der Teich auch immer noch sehr trüb ist und dies auch noch nicht besser geworden ist. Einzig ein Koi und eine __ Orfe konnte ich kurz durch das trübe Wasser erkennen (wohl lebendig) ... aber die Bitterlinge sterben irgendwie immer weiter.
Mittlerweile sind die toten Fische,die nach und nach an die Oberfläche kommen, bereits leicht grün bzw vermoost, weshalb ich vermute dass diese schon etwas länger auf dem grund liegen und erst nach und nach hochkommen. Ich hab mit meinem Dad mittlerweile bestimmt schon an die 70 bis 80 (!!!) tote Bitterlinge rausgeholt.
Und ich hoffe dass die Kois & Co. noch leben...

Aber was kann dieses Fischsterben auslösen??
Mögliche Auslöser wären Faulgase, aber unser Teichgrund ist immer sehr sauber, man kann sogar noch den weißen Sand erkennen. Und ein Belüftungsloch haben wir beim Zufrieren auch immer gelassen... 

An der tiefsten Stelle ist der Teich 1,7 m tief, weshalb ich auch davon ausgehe dass es da unten "warm" genug war.

Ich weiß einfach nicht woran es liegt und wunder mich auch, warum es scheinbar nur die Bitterlinge erwischt, denn es befinden/befanden sich ja auch noch andere Fischarten gleicher Größe im Teich (Sonnenbarsche, Goldfische).

Vielleicht hatte/hat jemand von Euch ja ähnliche Verluste zu beklagen und weiß mit Gewissheit woran es liegt?!
Bin froh um jede Anregung/Antwort .

mfg

andi

PS: ZUm Thema Wasserqualität: Laut Schnelltests (diese komischen Stäbchen) ist die Qualität absolut in Ordnung, PH-wert,Nitrit/Nitrat, Wasserhärte etc. alles im Normbereich.


----------



## Marlowe (17. März 2009)

*AW: Das große Fischsterben*

Moin Andi!


Mag es sein, dass diese Bitterlinge nicht europäischer Herkunft sind?

Es gibt Arten aus diversen Ländern mit unterschiedlichsten Termperaturmitteln, so dass aus meiner Sicht hier eine Erklärung
gesucht werden darf.


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Annett (17. März 2009)

*AW: Das große Fischsterben*

Hallo Andi,

riecht das Wasser irgendwie verdächtig?

Es ist ungünstig, dass Du nicht sehen kannst, wie es den großen Fischen geht.
Wie alt war denn der Stäbchentest und wie wurde er gelagert?
Wesentlich besser=genauer sind Tröpfchentests (z.B. von JBL).

Ich hätte Bedenken, dass nicht die Herkunft der Bitterlinge die Ursache ist, sondern ein anderer Faktor. 
Kannst Du vorsichtig mal 20-30% Wasser abpumpen und mit Trinkwasser langsam wieder auffüllen?
Bei dem anstehenden Temperatursturz (Wettervorhersage) ist das zwar auch nicht gerade ideal, aber so hast Du vielleicht eher die Möglichkeit mal einen Blick auf die größeren Fische zu werfen.


----------



## thefan182 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Das große Fischsterben*

halli hallo,

danke schonmal für eure antworten  .
also über die herkunft der bitterlinge kann ich leider nichts sagen. könnte sein dass die nicht heimisch sind, aber genaueres weiß ich da auch nicht.

ja, wir haben vor einigen tagen schonmal etwas wasser abgelassen und den teich quasi wieder vollregenen lassen...regenwasser soll ja angeblich ganz gut sein. hat allerdings nicht viel genutzt.
und zum geruch kann ich nicht wirklich sagen dass es irgendwie auffällig riecht...

nunja,heute wollte ich dann mal aufs ganze gehen und jab mitm kescher mal ein wenig aufm grund rumgestochert (ja klingt brutal, aber ich bin halt davon ausgegangen dass ich da so einiges finde...) und naja, hab ein paar große bitterlinge vom grund geholt und einige tote sind durch mein rumstochern auch wieder an die oberfläche gekommen.

ABER meine verwunderung war sehr groß als ich im netzt etwas zappeln sah: ein sonnenbarsch, der recht lebendig wirkte und zappelte . also sinds bisweilen wirklich nur die bitterlinge die sterben...hab nach kurzer zeit nochmal einen sonnenbarsch rausgezogen, ein etwas kleineren,ebenfalls lebendig und munter...also die scheinen alles gut überstanden zu haben.
hab weder einen koi, noch ne __ orfe oder andere fischart tot ausm teich geholt, nur bitterlinge. :crazy

naja, mein dad ist gerade dabei, nochmal richtig viel wasser ausm teich ablaufen zu lassen und danach wird dann wieder frischwasser dazukommen. mal sehen ob der teich dann endlich mal aufklart und ich mehr sehen kann.
komischer teich, echt...

mfg

der andi


----------



## axel (18. März 2009)

*AW: Das große Fischsterben*

Hallo Andy

Herzlich Willkommen:Willkommen2

Es wär nicht schlecht wenn Du mal ein paar Fotos vom Teich einstellen köntest . 

Lg
axel


----------

